# Break Away Switch



## kmcfetters (May 7, 2005)

If you pull the break away cord out of the black box and put it back will the brakes still work properly? I was weed eating around the cable and it got hung up in the weed eater and ripped the cable out of the box. I know when you are going down the road and rip it out the brakes lock up. How do you bypass this brake away switch? Thanks


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

The break away circuit is feed from the trailer battery. If you damaged the switch housing and can not put the plug back in you should disconnect the battery.

The brakes will be fine once you put the break away switch back together.


----------



## cookie9933 (Feb 26, 2005)

kmcfetters,

You do NOT want to bypass the switch. Replace it if it has been damaged. They are inexpensive.

Bill


----------



## Ghosty (Jan 17, 2005)

A replacement break-away switch is pretty inexpensive...

you do not want to bypass it for safety reasons -- but if you have to just to move the trailer .. then crack the box and push the plunger switch back in -- that should do it...


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

I guess I did not think he meant to tow it with it damaged. If I did then I would have said DO NOT TOW with it damaged. If the trailer will be sitting and the switch is damaged then to bypass or turn it off then you disconnect the battery. A new switch is maybe $10.


----------



## kmcfetters (May 7, 2005)

It wasn't damaged....I plugged it back in, but we are leaving Wednesday for the beach and I was just curious on how to disable in case of another freak happening....Thanks


----------



## Katrina (Dec 16, 2004)

If the switch fails and locks up your brakes, You can cut either one of the two wires coming from the switch and that will release the brakes. then you replace the switch ASAP.


----------



## cookie9933 (Feb 26, 2005)

If you must cut a wire because the brakes are dragging, be aware that the wire will be hot (that is, it will be carrying 12 volts positive). You will have to insulate the wire-end with tape or a wire nut, or at least be sure that it doesn't touch the trailer frame. Although that wire should be protected by a fuse, it would probably be a high amperage fuse and there could be some serious sparks if it touches the frame.

Bill


----------

